
Play NES Games in 3D - andreaorru
http://www.geodstudio.net/
======
brian_herman__
Is this a copy of this?
[https://youtu.be/weRajsyLaEI](https://youtu.be/weRajsyLaEI)

~~~
crooked-v
No, it's the same app, renamed for trademark reasons.

------
makapuf
This [1] was also done in 2016, are those projects related ? (apart from the
idea) [1]
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xDxjbXAqTPg](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xDxjbXAqTPg)

~~~
Jyaif
It probably uses similar techniques, but this attempt is much much more
advanced: It 3Dfies some individual sprites, and even renders shadows! It's
brilliant.

------
empressplay
See also: play Apple II games in 3D
[https://paleotronic.com/software/microm8/](https://paleotronic.com/software/microm8/)

------
jccalhoun
Interesting. Years ago there was an emulator that would do a similar thing for
arcade games. I remember it working on Pac-Man. edit: It looks like it was
only for Pac-Man and very different than this:
[http://pacifi3d.retrogames.com/pacifi3d/](http://pacifi3d.retrogames.com/pacifi3d/)

I think it is equally interesting that they got this on steam. I think think
there are other emulators on there, are there (aside from things like classic
games sold by the owners of the ip.)

------
Evidlo
Cool, but they chose pretty obscure (to me) titles to demo with.

~~~
kick
Probably trying to avoid C&Ds that are inevitable with using second- and
first-party titles commercially.

~~~
banana_giraffe
I suspect that's part of the answer, the other part is what they show is
probably technically the easier ones to implement. The actual experience in
some of the big name titles I tried isn't as good (yet, I'd assume) as some of
the games they show. It works, but there are some odd glitches.

------
wyldfire
I wonder if they could combine this with the upsampling or vectorization of
the sprites/textures. The results illustrated by researchers looked great.

------
invalidOrTaken
Having never done graphics programming of any kind, this stuff is like magic
to me. Well done!

------
keyle
This legal? I mean Nintendo is known for coming down hard on any kind of
reproduction...

~~~
cheschire
It's an emulator, so BYOG.

------
dlhavema
I was hoping this was more of a 3d first person perspective ala Ready Player
One / Oasis style. I would so throw money at that. Playing through Zork in VR
First person style would be fun.

